
Japanese Artist Sends 50-Year-Old Bonzai Tree to Space for Exobiotanica Project - dpflan
http://www.designboom.com/art/azuma-makoto-exobiotanica-project-bonsai-tree-07-21-2014/
======
dpflan
Artist's Site:
[http://azumamakoto.com/?p=5051](http://azumamakoto.com/?p=5051)

